
HiSilicon said to extend capacity guarantee pacts with Taiwanese through 2Q20 - baybal2
https://www.digitimes.com/news/a20190520PD200.html
======
NotPaidToPost
Huawei is going to work hard to move to HiSilicon only.

Once this works other Chinese phone manufacturers will follow suit unless the
US lifts sanctions.

That's close to half the world's supply of Android phones.

